# Note Pad facility?



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Having arranged the distribution of passes for GTi my IM account has nearly 70 mails in it that I can't yet delete untill the episode is finished.
Is there disc space (available to me) so I can paste addy's etc to instead of having to load them up each time I look at IM.?
It takes a decade on my trusty old dial up.

It would be handy to be able store a few items for long term record.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

1. press 'start'
2. press 'run'
3. type in 'notepad'
4. press 'ok'


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

'spose you could use the gallery??
create a .txt file (helpful advice from Mr Powell above  ) and paste all the details in, then upload it to the gallery.
When at another machine and you want to look at the list, view the file. If you want to make changes, download it, edit it and upload it again.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Mr Powell ;D I can use the note pad on my computer at home but it was that if I was at work or elsewhere does the forum have a pad facility. I didn't want peoples address hanging around on other machines.
Will try the text file thing. 
Thanks


----------

